
BSA supports SOPA: "House Bill Shines Light on Growing Problem of Online Piracy" - rbanffy
http://www.bsa.org/country/News%20and%20Events/News%20Archives/en/2011/en-10262011-smithbill.aspx
======
rbanffy
BTW, these are BSA's members:
[http://www.bsa.org/country/BSA%20and%20Members/Our%20Members...](http://www.bsa.org/country/BSA%20and%20Members/Our%20Members.aspx)

